# Closest Casino to Orange County?



## Malibu Sky (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is the closest casino to Irvine?  It is better to go the Murietta direction or head down the 5?  

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know the answer, but I have used this website to find CA casinos in the past - http://www.500nations.com/California_Casinos.asp


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 20, 2006)

South Coast in Las Vegas?

Just kidding...

Fern


----------



## Malibu Sky (Apr 20, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> South Coast in Las Vegas?
> 
> Just kidding...
> 
> Fern



I was in Vegas last weekend...just didn't get enough!  I would consider it but with the construction on the 15, the traffic was horrible!!  Actually, I have a commitment in Irvine, but a few hours to spare, thus the "closest casino" to OC question!


----------



## ricoba (Apr 21, 2006)

I am not 100% sure as to the closesest from the OC, but you probably can consider, San Manuel, Pechanga and Pala

None in my opinion are as good as a Vegas experience, but in a "fix" they will do 

Rick


----------



## Malibu Sky (Apr 21, 2006)

After doing a it of looking, it appears that Pala is the closest to OC...am I right?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 21, 2006)

I think Pala would be your closest.  Go south on the 5 to 76 East in Oceanside and follow right to the Casino.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Howard!

...but I guess Friday afternoon is not the smartest day to try to get out of the OC.  After taking 2 hours to get to OC from Malibu, and sitting on the Hwy 5 for another 1/2 hour, I turned around and headed back to Disneyland...maybe next time!


----------

